# Starting pay



## Spiridon (Jul 8, 2009)

Generally my town in south Georgia has low wages for all jobs compared to most places. I talked to a paramedic last night, and he told me that EMT intermediate starting pay is 8.50/hr and paramedic is 10.50/hr. 
What is the starting pay in other parts of the country?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 8, 2009)

In reality, pay in other parts of the county does not matter because every area has it's own standard of living cost, and as such, pay is based off that.



Here in Texas (low standard of living cost) starting pay for an EMT is $10.00+


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 8, 2009)

One cannot evaluate pay as it is very closely related to the costs of living. I get amused reading of where firefighters acclaim $100,000 a year but fail to describe the costs of living is eight to ten times higher as well. It usually always equals out. 

R/r 911


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 8, 2009)

Linuss said:


> In reality, pay in other parts of the county does not matter because every area has it's own standard of living cost, and as such, pay is based off that.



What do they do, figure out the living costs so they don't pay you a penny more than they need to?


----------



## Hockey (Jul 8, 2009)

Around here Basics get from min wage $7.40 to $10 (where I'll be heading next hopefully)

I's get $9-11

Paramedics get from $8.50 to $16


----------



## aandjmayne (Jul 8, 2009)

in Baton ROuge, LA you get 11.90/hr starting as a basic with acadian and if you go with ems in med com you get 16/hr.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 8, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> What do they do, figure out the living costs so they don't pay you a penny more than they need to?



An employer in Podunk, AR is not going to pay you nearly as much to flip burgers then at the same place in NYC.


Which is why I'm surprised I'm paid 'so much' here in DFW with a very low cost of living, even though it's on the lower end of the norm.


----------



## Spiridon (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm a CAD operator for an architectural firm.  The pay is decent and insurance is included.  I'll be 37 next month, and maybe somewhat foolishly I'm considering a career change.  Starting out at those wages would be a huge pay cut.  The paramedic I talked to said that there are always openings for prn positions.  Do any of you work part-time and/or on call in addition to a full time job?  If so, does this work well for you?


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jul 8, 2009)

The rate of pay in Ontario for BLS is between $25 and $38/hr depending on service and cost of living. As a part-timer I get 4% vacation pay and 10% pay in lieu of benefits bringing my wage before taxes to $35/hr. (plus shift premium for nights/weekends, cleaning allowance, etc)

I don't have exact numbers but income tax accounts for about 20% of my pay, then there's my pension deductions and employment insurance which brings that up approximately 28% of gross.

I'm not sure the best way to compare cost of living, other then to say that medics in Ontario are firmly in the middle class and generally live quite comfortably on these wages (House, cars, some have cottages, boats or motorcycles) and are able to raise a family somewhat less comfortably on a single income. I did find a tool online a while back that compares cost of living around the USA. I'll see if I can find it again.

Edit: Found it. 

http://www.bestplaces.net/COL/

To illustrate the points already made, I compared Fargo ND (first city that came to mind that wasn't NYC or Chicago), to LA. Someone making 50k/yr in Fargo needs to make 97k/yr in LA.


----------



## 46Young (Jul 8, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> What do they do, figure out the living costs so they don't pay you a penny more than they need to?



Supply and demand. If no one is applying for positions at your company, and rival providers are paying more, you'll need to keep up. If the market is saturated, they can pay welfare wages.


----------



## 46Young (Jul 8, 2009)

http://www.nyc.gov/html/fdny/html/community/ems_salary_benefits_042607.shtml Area 911 hospitals pay EMT's 15-22/hr, medics 24-33/hr. Privates pay BLS 10/hr, medics 19-22/hr.

There are cost of living calculators online that can give you a rough estimate of what you'll need to make to equal the standard of living where you're coming from.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 8, 2009)

Spiridon said:


> I'm a CAD operator for an architectural firm.  The pay is decent and insurance is included.  I'll be 37 next month, and maybe somewhat foolishly I'm considering a career change.  Starting out at those wages would be a huge pay cut.  The paramedic I talked to said that there are always openings for prn positions.  Do any of you work part-time and/or on call in addition to a full time job?  If so, does this work well for you?


I worked part-time as an EMT.  They would page out shifts that needed to be covered, and if I wanted to work it I'd call to cover the shift.  Sometimes I worked five days a week, when in reality I usually worked twice a month.  It allowed me to be an EMT while getting a college degree and working a more lucrative job.


----------



## 46Young (Jul 8, 2009)

Spiridon said:


> I'm a CAD operator for an architectural firm.  The pay is decent and insurance is included.  I'll be 37 next month, and maybe somewhat foolishly I'm considering a career change.  Starting out at those wages would be a huge pay cut.  The paramedic I talked to said that there are always openings for prn positions.  Do any of you work part-time and/or on call in addition to a full time job?  If so, does this work well for you?



It is common for those in this business to have side jobs at other agencies. Reasons include more money and to have a foot in the door somewhere else should the FT job be lost.

Do the prn positions pay well? In NY, an EMT can be paid from 10-22/hr. In NOVA it's around 10/hr only.


----------



## 46Young (Jul 8, 2009)

In regards to hourly rate, it is of prime importance to know what a full work week entails. Is it 36, 40, 42, 48, 56, 72? Are there periods at night where you're paid on call only? Is it a fire based job with FLSA? 

Transcare in NY considers a 36 hr week(3 12's) a full week. This is to allow up to 4 hours/wk of late calls without having to pay time and a half. 

Does the agency work a 24/48? This is one version of a 56 hour workweek, where the last 16 hours will be OT. Both straight time and OT will work out to your quoted yearly salary. Are there any kelly days to drop down your hours?

I'm a firemedic subject to FLSA laws. My schedule is XOXOXOOOO, which is a variant of the 24/48. All 56 hours are straight time, and work out to my quoted yearly salary. This is actually preferable to the 40 at ST and 16 OT for your regular schedule. My hourly rate is actually higher than if it were calculated for 40 ST/16 OT. When I work OT shifts, my time and a half is at a higher rate for this reason.

When I worked at NSLIJ we had a 40 hour workweek, but were paid 37.5 hours. 1/2 hr lunch time per each 8 hours is taken for 2.5 hours weekly. If we worked straight through the entire shift without a break, the lunch time would be given back at time and a half.

In NY it is standard for the 911 industry to have 10% night differential assigned to tour 3 and tour 1 shifts. These are the late afternoon-evening shift, and the overnight shift.

At an agency that does a 24/48 working per diem won't pay well as the hourly rate is set low to allow for the built in OT for full timers.

Take all of these points into consideration when receiving a salary quote. DO YOUR RESEARCH. I can't stress this enough. PM me if any of this is confusing to you.


----------



## dslprod (Jul 8, 2009)

in central ca. where i live BLS pay is about 9.50 and medics range from $12 - $14 hourly im sure amr pays way more.

unfortunately i never got hired as an EMT but i did get a job at the local hospital as a dialysis tech, talk about a curve ball.  the pay is a lot better too but as long as its something in healthcare im pretty content.


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 8, 2009)

Linuss said:


> An employer in Podunk, AR is not going to pay you nearly as much to flip burgers then at the same place in NYC.
> 
> 
> Which is why I'm surprised I'm paid 'so much' here in DFW with a very low cost of living, even though it's on the lower end of the norm.





46Young said:


> Supply and demand. If no one is applying for positions at your company, and rival providers are paying more, you'll need to keep up. If the market is saturated, they can pay welfare wages.



Hehe I know, I was just kidding around.  All I have heard was that EMS doesn't pay well, so I thought I would throw in my $.02.  (Bad choice of words, I know)


----------



## spisco85 (Jul 8, 2009)

Basics start between 12-13$ for probationary times which then increases to 14-21$ depending on service and experience level.

Medics start between 19-23$


----------



## medic417 (Jul 8, 2009)

Paramedics $20/hour.  Annual pay about $60000.  Cost of living cheap.


----------



## 46Young (Jul 8, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Paramedics $20/hour.  Annual pay about $60000.  Cost of living cheap.



I would assume the 60,000 includes OT shifts, since every .50/hr equals a little over 1,000/yr(40 hr workweek). 20/hr equals 41600/yr based on a 40 hour workweek. Maybe a little more with paid holidays.


----------



## VFFforpeople (Jul 8, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> One cannot evaluate pay as it is very closely related to the costs of living. I get amused reading of where firefighters acclaim $100,000 a year but fail to describe the costs of living is eight to ten times higher as well. It usually always equals out.
> 
> R/r 911



Agreed. Smart Firefighters (I know I set up for any and all jokes). Will commute some ways to have cheaper cost of living, and still make a decent amount. My old chief drives 4 1/2 hours, and only spends about 7-8k a year in fuel. Just depends on how you want to go about it. To each his own.


----------



## marineman (Jul 8, 2009)

Spiridon said:


> I'm a CAD operator for an architectural firm.  The pay is decent and insurance is included.  I'll be 37 next month, and maybe somewhat foolishly I'm considering a career change.  Starting out at those wages would be a huge pay cut.  The paramedic I talked to said that there are always openings for prn positions.  Do any of you work part-time and/or on call in addition to a full time job?  If so, does this work well for you?



Yes people do it and yes it's quite easy to get a part time job. If you plan on working as a basic it's not too tough because you really aren't expected to know or do much. If you plan on moving on to become a paramedic it is still possible but not recommended. As a paramedic you are expected to have an extensive knowledge base and skill set that are ever changing and growing. By not applying yourself to this on a full time basis you will find it hard to keep skills sharp enough and you will likely not devote the time to research and education that a full time medic will.


----------



## laura_s (Aug 25, 2009)

i just finished my emt-b class and took my national today. before out class was over we had a meeting with 3 of the ambulance companies here in chicago  and top pay for us is 9.00 a hour.. i think it stinks but im here because i want to do this job not for the money,, if i had to do it to feed my family there would be know way i could make it on this kind of money.


----------



## bunkie (Aug 25, 2009)

I haven't been able to find any kind of idea of pay around this area. One ambulance company is hiring and not even in my county. They give no idea of pay on their site. Guess I'll have to wait around and see. Would be good to know ahead of time, helps planning in other aspects of life.


----------



## KillTank (Aug 26, 2009)

Linuss said:


> In reality, pay in other parts of the county does not matter because every area has it's own standard of living cost, and as such, pay is based off that.
> 
> 
> 
> Here in Texas (low standard of living cost) starting pay for an EMT is $10.00+



I make 8.50 =[


----------



## KillTank (Aug 26, 2009)

laura_s said:


> i just finished my emt-b class and took my national today. before out class was over we had a meeting with 3 of the ambulance companies here in chicago  and top pay for us is 9.00 a hour.. i think it stinks but im here because i want to do this job not for the money,, if i had to do it to feed my family there would be know way i could make it on this kind of money.



I think that is why most of us are in this profession. I can't say I do it cause I love the money. 

I laugh when people think I make lots of money.


----------



## JonTullos (Aug 26, 2009)

KillTank said:


> I think that is why most of us are in this profession. I can't say I do it cause I love the money.
> 
> I laugh when people think I make lots of money.



Hahahaha  Well, I guess we have to be doing this for reasons other than money.  I'll be making $9/hour when I start.

And that's more than I make now. :sad:


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 26, 2009)

KillTank said:


> I make 8.50 =[



Let me correct that than:

Here in the DFW area, where it cost more than El Paso


----------



## marineman (Aug 26, 2009)

Since this thread is back again I figured I would toss up my conversion.



46Young said:


> http://www.nyc.gov/html/fdny/html/community/ems_salary_benefits_042607.shtml Area 911 hospitals pay EMT's 15-22/hr, medics 24-33/hr. Privates pay BLS 10/hr, medics 19-22/hr.
> 
> There are cost of living calculators online that can give you a rough estimate of what you'll need to make to equal the standard of living where you're coming from.



I make high 13's/hour, In New York even if I was making the full 33/hr I would come up 10k short of breaking even.


----------



## 46Young (Aug 26, 2009)

marineman said:


> Since this thread is back again I figured I would toss up my conversion.
> 
> 
> 
> I make high 13's/hour, In New York even if I was making the full 33/hr I would come up 10k short of breaking even.



One thing that many people overlook is that when comparing a region with a high cost of living and one of lower cost is how much you can save after covering your expenses. If one compares the two regions and comes to the conclusion that they can live pretty much the same on the new job's salary, the higher income area will be the better choice. Since salaries are higher there, any OT or side work will provide you with that much more disposable income, which you can use to pay off the mortgage, car, put into deferred comp, or just enjoy. 

Another major consideration is what type of retirement will you be getting at the new job? Defined benefit or defined contribution? It's all about the best retirement. Many cannot afford to contribute much to their deferred comp, and a pension benefit will trump whatever you could have saved in the 401k/403b in 6-7 years or less. The checks will keep on coming until you're dead. If defined contribution is your only option, and all things are equal, then it's still beneficial to live in the higher income area, as you'll be able to contribute more, and get more $$$'s from the employer match since your base salary is higher.

In both cases, DB and DC, working in a high income area is the best bet. Your pension will be much greater in a high income area, as will the amount of funds allocated to the deferred comp. You can always take your retirement and move somewhere cheap with no city or state tax to give up. That's one of the reasons why it's all about the best retirement.


----------



## KillTank (Aug 26, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Let me correct that than:
> 
> Here in the DFW area, where it cost more than El Paso



Well the rumor is that AMR is moving into town. They are going to try and take over county 911. If it happens it means 35G+ salary ^_^


----------



## medic_texas (Aug 26, 2009)

Brand new medic - 17/hr
Brand new basic - 11-12ish (I think)

This is for the 911 service, the private service is a lot lower I'm sure.


----------



## 46Young (Aug 26, 2009)

Something else of importance - when gas prices rise again, various commodities will follow. Besides your gas bill, your food (milk $4.50/gal!), really many goods and services will rise again. I observed this when I was living near Charleston SC back in '07. Rent was cheap, but that was about it. Food, gas, car insurance, dining, etc. were nearly as expensive as in NY. Services such as auto repair, mani/pedi (wife) and such were actually more expensive, probably due to less customer volume. Something else to consider. Same thing here in Northern VA, at least until the economic crisis took hold. Now things are better, but that could always change. If you're living in a higher income area, your OT and side job $$$'s will go a lot farhter.


----------



## JCampbell (Aug 26, 2009)

13hr basic  15hr intermediate.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 26, 2009)

basics 13.60
intermediates 15.75
Paramedics 19.90

All with full benefits.  County run not fire not union.  Cost of living cheap.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 27, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Paramedics 19.90



Hmm.


I'll be seeing you in March.


----------



## subliminal1284 (Aug 27, 2009)

Spiridon said:


> Generally my town in south Georgia has low wages for all jobs compared to most places. I talked to a paramedic last night, and he told me that EMT intermediate starting pay is 8.50/hr and paramedic is 10.50/hr.
> What is the starting pay in other parts of the country?



If they really are paying that low I am not sure how your area doesnt have a severe paid full time EMT/Paramedic shortage. Hell Taco Bell is starting off at like 9.00 an hour now.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 27, 2009)

subliminal1284 said:


> If they really are paying that low I am not sure how your area doesnt have a severe paid full time EMT/Paramedic shortage. Hell Taco Bell is starting off at like 9.00 an hour now.



The reason there are no shortages is the diploma mills keep advertising that it is easy to get a good paying job and so many fail to research actual pay in their area.  Then after they are certified they feel they must work at that level or be a failure.  Then they quickly burn out but guess what another batch of new eager people just graduated.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 27, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Hmm.
> 
> 
> I'll be seeing you in March.



Nope we don't hire city people.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 27, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Nope we don't hire city people.



I'm not from the city... I'm from the suburbs!


----------



## triemal04 (Aug 27, 2009)

medic417 said:


> basics 13.60
> intermediates 15.75
> Paramedics 19.90
> 
> All with full benefits.  County run not fire not union.  Cost of living cheap.


That's quite good actually, especially with benfits as well.  But how many people actually live in the same area they work in?  You've said it's the poorest part of Texas...if people live elsewhere, how does that pay level translate for more pricery areas?


----------



## medic417 (Aug 27, 2009)

triemal04 said:


> That's quite good actually, especially with benfits as well.  But how many people actually live in the same area they work in?  You've said it's the poorest part of Texas...if people live elsewhere, how does that pay level translate for more pricery areas?



I base the low cost of living based on where I live.  Honestly for several people that work for us cost of living is even cheaper where they live than where we work.  

Honestly if I moved to California or New York I would have to make more than double to come close to breaking even.


----------



## Anto (Sep 5, 2009)

San Diego.

8.50 per hr with the 911 service.
Basic level.

Cost of living: WAY TOO MUCH.


----------



## 46Young (Sep 5, 2009)

Anto said:


> San Diego.
> 
> 8.50 per hr with the 911 service.
> Basic level.
> ...



You'd be better off working at a Best Buy, Target, maybe a TGIF or something (better pay, flexible schedule) and just go to medic school. 8.50/hr is ghetto welfare wages. You can probably (seriously) get public assistance, food stamps and such with that salary. Have you tried looking for work as an ER tech? It should pay much better than where you're at.


----------



## Flight-LP (Sep 5, 2009)

medic417 said:


> basics 13.60
> intermediates 15.75
> Paramedics 19.90
> 
> All with full benefits.  County run not fire not union.  Cost of living cheap.



So where do I need to move to????????

Not too shabby for a county run system!


----------



## traumamama (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol!! We get zero!  We are all volunteers! It would be nice to make $10.00 an hour!  I would be rich


----------



## Anto (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah, I looked for ER Tech jobs but couldn't find any. I need this experience for my nursing major anyway, plus (thankfully) my current rent is cheap. My share of rent is $300, split with my GF. I live in a 4br house with some high school friends in a nice part of the city, which is the only way this is affordable. Figure 40hrs a week, $300 a wk after taxes, not including OT. $1200 a month, minus $300 for rent and $300 for utilities, insurance, cell phone, etc. That leaves me with $600 a month extra at minimum.

I also work as a valet on the side, that's really good money. Even on a really crappy night, I'll take home $20-$25 for 5-6 hrs of work, which bumps me up $3-$5 / hr on a _slow_ night.
Good nights hit triple digits in tips, figure 3-4 shifts like that per two weeks, and you're getting close to $500 _extra_.

On avg I'll walk with $110 for three days of work a week at restaurants.

Yeah, I'm taking a huge pay cut. Maybe work two jobs while I go to school. 



46Young said:


> You'd be better off working at a Best Buy, Target, maybe a TGIF or something (better pay, flexible schedule) and just go to medic school. 8.50/hr is ghetto welfare wages. You can probably (seriously) get public assistance, food stamps and such with that salary. Have you tried looking for work as an ER tech? It should pay much better than where you're at.


----------

